# CRS tank setup



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

well its been a month now and things seem to be going pretty well, i have 3 CRS and 3RCS.

water:
temp.75 degrees
nitrate-<5ppm
pH-6.6-6.8
GH~4
KH~1,2
no ammonia or nitrite









this is what i add to the water and a couple drops of bacteria i got from justin at ocean aquarium









this is what i feed them. i also feed them algae wafers, forgot to put the bag of algae wafers i had in the pic. the shrimp havent been eating the CRS food but seem to love the crab cuisine so i stoped feeding crab cuisine, starved them a couple days and i'm now trying to train them to eat algae wafers since wafers and CRS food seem to be kind of alike.









full tank pic. plants have grown a bit. around 2 weeks ago i wanted to put shrimp in but the pH was <6.0 so i asked the guys at AFA. they told me the kH of my water might have been too low so they suggested me to add some rocks. now my ph is 6.6-6.8 which is perfect for CRS.









CRS was added about a week ago









what grade do you think the 2 CRS above are? A/B?









heres a berried cherry cleaning its eggs.

i will be getting about 15 CRS from a friend very soon and i will put the cherries in my 2.5. please leave a comment and let me know if i could make any improvements.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

things are going pretty well, i found a berried female CRS couple days ago and i took out the cherries. water parameters havent changed its still around the same. i just got 6 C/B grade CRS from a friend today here are couple pictures:

pic of berried CRS. sorry for the quality of the pic. it was the best i could do.









male CRS. i've had him for around a month now









newly added C grade









oto w/ berried CRS in the back









heres a full tank pic.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

PLEASE leave a comment!


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

looks great! Do you have the ceramic cylinders in there for a reason? no filter?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i have 2 HOB filters loaded with biomedia the ones you see in the tank are extras i just threw in there for shrimp to hide and to weigh down the spinach i feed them


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

new pics? is the glass dish in the front use for feeding?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

ill put up some new pics when i get some fry. yea the glass dish is for feeding. i didnt want the left over food to be left in the aquasoil because rotting of food will shorten the lifespan of aquasoil. some choose to stir and replace soil, some like to use a dish. i do both because the CRS like to carry the food around and eat around the dish instead of inside of the dish, but the dish definitely helps.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank looks cool. What type of moss is that in there?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

theres java moss, willow moss, stringy moss, and christmas moss.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks good. The shrimp must love all the cover they have. Congrats on the berried CRS already. Good luck and keep us posted...more pics!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

female CRS have been hiding for the past week but i foudn her yesterday night and the eggs she was carrying looked a lot bigger and darker. today when i got home from school she was extremely active. from my experience with other shrimp usually berried females like to hide. this is a very unexpectedcharacteristic.


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

oops...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

wow I love this tank!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

everything is going well except the other day i check the water parameters and the pH was at 7.2 and nitrate was at around 5 ppm. i took out the rock that raised the pH of the water and the pH went down to 7 the next day.i havent checked yet today but im sure its a lot lower now. the nitrate went up probably because the purigen is exhausted. i'll replace it when i get a chance. i also trimmed the plants a bit yesterday. heres what it looks like now:


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

wow that moss is doing great!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

that was after a trim too


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

oops i forgot to mention, i added some purple bamboo yesterday


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

It would make sense that the berried females would want to hide to protect their young and themselves while they are more vulnerable...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

The eggs hatched! i got my first batch of baby CRS on saturday night. i also sold all the stem plants in the tank and replaced them with 3 types of polygonums. the current water parameters are:
ammonia&nitrite:0
GH:5
KH:1
pH:~6.2 (the CRS got a lot more active when the pH dropped)

here are some pictures:


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

nice you have babies! I can't wait for my shrimp to have babies. Even though they are not the expensive crs you have.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks chris, good luck with yours


----------



## disvegas (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi text627,

can you tell me what type of substrate( darck grey rock-like) you use for your tank? It seems like many crs hobbyists use the same type? Thanks.


divegas,


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

its just aquasoil amazonia. im using amazonia 2 but i've heard that CRS liked amazonia 1 better and that amazonia 1 lasts longer. i think people say that CRS like amazonia 1 better because amazonia brings the pH down too much in the first 2-3 months of setup. i just solved this problem by putting in a rock that raised the kH.


----------



## disvegas (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

no problem


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

update: the CRS have been doing well and breeding a lot i have about 30 right now. 4 of the adults are berried and i saw 1 saddled one. here are some pictures of how the tank looks like. im about to move so this tank will be torn down very soon.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Where did you get your crs from?


----------

